# The Piglets came today!



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Ahhh, the cuteness was almost too much to stand...

Here's Miss Madaleine.









And her smaller sister Petunia.









Extreme close-up.









Petunia again eating my friends shoelace.









Jaxson wondering what kind of strange puppies these are.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

And the babies in action. I need a pig now!!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Extreme close-up.
> 
> View attachment 6506




AAAAAHHHHH SO ADORABLE! I LOVE her little nose!


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh my.. I didn't realize you meant ACTUAL piglets! lol They're cute... when they're that size.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh sweet mother of god.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

That is the CUTEST thing I've ever seen. How big do they get??


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Donna Little said:


> And the babies in action. I need a pig now!!


Sure, you need a pig........ just line it up on the hearth with the rest of the pack, I'm sure they wouldn't notice!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

GAH!! ADORABLE!!! 

That extreme close-up just makes me want to cover that nose in kisses! So cute! And your cat popping in for a check-up is adorable lol what a ham

I love the video, when the darker one just stop everything and looks petrified of the cat wandering by hehehe


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Caty M said:


> That is the CUTEST thing I've ever seen. How big do they get??


My sister-in-law seems to think they'll stay sort of small. I think she's gonna be surprised and they'll end up at around 80 lbs. But they were sold to her as micro mini pigs and they said they'd be around 30 or 40 lbs as adult. We shall see....
They were so funny today. They met a few of my friends, my wee tiny dog Nat, my cats, a friends 5 yr old child and her Chinese Crested and took it all in stride. So they'll probably be pooped out tonight. I think I was a pretty good babysitter!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

chowder said:


> Sure, you need a pig........ just line it up on the hearth with the rest of the pack, I'm sure they wouldn't notice!


Makes me think of that Sesame Street song, "One of these things is not like the other ones, one of these things just doesn't belong." :smile:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

CoverTune, I thought the same thing!!! Actual piglets...
Meggels, I believe that was my very next thought!!! 

Now, where is Christopher Robbins???


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Anyone here know the episode of How I Met Your Mother with teacup pig? Oh god, that episode kills me. JUST LIKE THESE PICTURES DO.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Now if they aren't just the cutest. Love how the one kept trying to push up on the dog bed.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

And another video of them playing with my friend and her little girl. Too much cuteness!!!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Cute! I like how they keep wagging their tails


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

That close up pic is too cute. Their noses look so soft lol. I dont know if its just me, but it seems like piglets are becoming very popular pets recently.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> And another video of them playing with my friend and her little girl. Too much cuteness!!!!



I MUST HAVE THEM. *absconds with piglets*


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> My sister-in-law seems to think they'll stay sort of small. I think she's gonna be surprised and they'll end up at around 80 lbs. But they were sold to her as micro mini pigs and they said they'd be around 30 or 40 lbs as adult. We shall see....
> They were so funny today. They met a few of my friends, my wee tiny dog Nat, my cats, a friends 5 yr old child and her *Chinese Crested and took it all in stride*. So they'll probably be pooped out tonight. I think I was a pretty good babysitter!


I'm so proud of them... I don't think I could see a Chinese Crested and take it in my stride hahaha


PS. I LOVE how they look like they are wearing high heels... hehehehehe


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> I'm so proud of them... I don't think I could see a Chinese Crested and take it in my stride hahaha
> 
> 
> *PS. I LOVE how they look like they are wearing high heels... hehehehehe*


Hahahah soooo true!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh Donna, they are so cute!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Man, are they TINY! They look about a third the size of your cat. I didn't know they came that small. Can you hold them in one hand?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh. My. Cuteness!!!!! 
How adorable are they?!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

hmbutler said:


> PS. I LOVE how they look like they are wearing high heels... hehehehehe


That's exactly what I noticed! The tiny little 'tap tap tap' sounds when they were running around. I'm just amazed that they weren't wearing little outfits yet!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Man, are they TINY! They look about a third the size of your cat. I didn't know they came that small. Can you hold them in one hand?


When she first got them you could but they are a little too round now for me at least to hold in one hand. Maybe someone with a bigger hand... My cats are about 16 lbs each and the piggies are about 2. They're a month old now so were crazy tiny at first. I thought about putting clothes on them for pictures but didn't know if my sister-in-law would think I tortured them while they were here and not let me babysit anymore! :wink:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

They are adorable  It will be interesting to see if they are actually micro pigs or just potbellies. Do you have to have them spayed? and is your sister trying to house break or litter train them?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't find your other thread - how is Bailey's eye today??

And i too am imagining them included in the lineup in front of your fireplace. You could do a before and after - at two pounds and 100 pounds


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> I can't find your other thread - how is Bailey's eye today??
> 
> And i too am imagining them included in the lineup in front of your fireplace. You could do a before and after - at two pounds and 100 pounds


If a 100 lb pig gets that close to the stove they might just end up inside of it..... With a new name that sounds something like "dinner." :wink:

Bailey's eye looks exactly the same. It's driving me crazy! The blood will kind of pool in the bottom of her eye if she's been laying down sleeping for a while but once she's up for any length of time I guess it gets stirred up again so to speak. And I've really started to notice her muscle tone in her body is going away because I've had to try to keep her as quiet as possible since this started and she's also depressed with the cone on so tends to lay around most of the time. She's always been very athletic and when my friend came over yesterday to see the piglets she immediately commented on how her back legs have lost their muscularity. I want my dog back the way she was a couple of months ago and I want it now!! So frustrating! :frusty:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

aww they are cute!!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> They are adorable  It will be interesting to see if they are actually micro pigs or just potbellies. Do you have to have them spayed? and is your sister trying to house break or litter train them?


She plans to breed both of them so I don't suppose she'll have them spayed although I wish she would. They are litter box trained but haven't been staying in the house. She has them in a pen in her garage right now and will be moving them to an outdoor enclosure when they get a little older. I, of course, would have them in the house probably sleeping under the covers with me at night....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear the eye is affecting the rest of her. Wonder how long it takes; it's been three days now.

Yes, I have to admit I can't help but think they would be nice dog meals in a year or two. That's probably not appropriate for pets. i know my neighbor's wife in Indiana would put a stake in my heart for even thinking that.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

If they stayed that small and cute I would own a few. So cute. Did you see those super miniature ones? They go for like six grand!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> If they stayed that small and cute I would own a few. So cute. Did you see those super miniature ones? They go for like six grand!


They are probably just as freakish as those one pound dogs they are breeding now.


----------

